# Solid yet water rabbit poop? Causes?



## Skye (Jan 9, 2019)

My rabbits are fine, I'm not worried, but this morning as I was giving them fresh hay and water I saw this on their cardboard tube. 




 


 
The darker spots are solid poop.

Any ideas what could cause this?

Just weather change? We had a small cold snap a few days ago, but it's warmed back up. I live in Florida so it hardly ever gets 'cold' cold. I'd say the lowest temps we got recently were in the upper 50s. 

Just curious! I don't know which rabbit it came from: I have two, an 11yo male lionhead and a 3 - 4yo female harlequin mix. Both are spayed/neutered. They have had no medical problems and have not been given any type of medicine in a long time.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 9, 2019)

Have they eaten anything new recently? Changes in diet could cause a change in bowel habits. If it keeps happening, I would look into it a little more. Since rabbits are prey animals, they are very good at hiding problems, and looking at the droppings is one of the only way to tell if a rabbit is sick. 
If possible, separate the rabbits for a few hours to see which one is having watery stools. It shouldn't be long enough to cause problems with their bond.


----------



## Skye (Jan 9, 2019)

The only thing I can think of that they've had recently were some new treats we bought. I've only given each rabbit two or three so far, and spaced apart, but I think I introduced them well over a week ago to those. One is just plain dried strawberries, and the other are some pineapple carrot treats that have crushed timothy pellets and oats in them as well as the pineapple and carrot. It didn't even register to me that there were oats in there...I know grain isn't good for rabbits....Hm. 

They've been on the same diet for years now. A while ago my older rabbit had a poop problem where he was producing too many cecotropes and wasn't eating them, but I've decreased his pellet intake, (which was well over a year ago now) and he's never had the problem since. 

If I see more, I'll definitely separate and see who's doing it, if I can. And oh, I get about rabbits hiding their illnesses. I had one that hid his pain so well from a broken tooth that he got an abscess, then infection, and we couldn't save him.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 9, 2019)

Oats are pretty good for rabbits. I've been feeding them for quite a while with no negative impact. So I don't think that is the problem. None of those ingredients sound like they would trigger watery stools. Sometimes with rabbits there are things that you never figure out the reason for and it drives me crazy.


----------



## Skye (Jan 10, 2019)

Oh, I didn't know that. Good to know. 

And yeah, it can be frustrating. I'm just glad that they don't seem to have anything wrong with them. They were fine this morning, I found no more (that I could see) of the watery stool. I had forgotten that we were giving them some special mix type of hay, which is more of a treat, I'd have to go outside and look at what's in it. But again, it was introduced over a week ago...doesn't mean I guess that I wouldn't be seeings signs of a reaction until now, but I'm very doubtful anything in there could be causing issues. 

Thank you for your help! It may end up being one of those things we never figure out, sigh.


----------

